#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Vietnam, Nepal and Burma  Travel Forum >  >  One day in Rangoon

## Marmite the Dog

I popped over to Rangoon the other day, so I thought I'd share some photos and colonial bigotry with you all.

I flew over with AirAsia. Their return flight was less than 5,000 THB.

Make sure you give yourself plenty of time to get a visa as the Burmese Embassy like to fek you about, especially if you're a nasty lawyer. If you're a journalist; forget it. Visa fees are 810 Baht for 3 days waiting or 1010 Baht if you want it the next day. Don't go there late in the morning and expect to walk away with your visa that day. It ain't going to happen, even if you are arrogant and Germanic.

The flight is an hour and a quarter and you soon arrive and the generic paid-for-by-Japan-SEAsian-airport-with-a-big-gaudy-bit-stuck-on-the-side-to-show-visitors-who-we-really-are.

I had a taxi waitng for me ($15US or about $8 if you get one from the airport) and I was whisked away to the Classique Inn (classiqueinn[at]mptmail.net.mm).

The inn is located on a little crescent that appears to have been washed away in last years floods. Luckily, my stay there was nice and dry, so I didn't need to bring my wellies. The Classique Inn charges $30 for one person or $35 for two in one of their very comfortable upstairs rooms.





The bathroom looked really good, but the water in the shower was a tiny trickle and pretty much useless.



Breakfast is served on the small outside patio and it is rather a good way to start the day.



After breakfast, I got a taxi to take me downtown to see what the city of Rangoon offered the casual tourist. I made a point of not going to that big pagoda thingy, as I wanted to see something different.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I asked one of the Inn's owners where else I could go and they recommended starting at the Sule Pagoda. Oh joy...

Anyway, if you're upset that I didn't visit the Schwedagon Pagoda, here's a piccie I took as we were waiting at a set of traffic lights.



Eventually, the driver stopped at a small bus station and told me we had arrived.



Yes, that's the right one.



The pagoda has a number of entrances, my favourite one being on the footbridge. But, as a foreigner I could only use the main entrance, where presumably, they would fleece me. So, I didn't bother going in and instead went over the road to the Maha Bandoola Garden. On the bridge one could see evidence of the Dark Ages.



In the middle of the Gardens is a big monument to something or other. I can't read Burmese, so I've no idea what it's for.





It is also pretty apparent, that nothing with any architectural integrity has been constructed for about 50 years.

Old...






New...



Case closed M'lud.

----------


## reinvented

nice pics, it does look a bit shit though doesent it?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I wandered down to the river, but there was nothing to see except commercial docks. Even The Strand Hotel didn't inspire. I found an internet cafe, but Yahoo! was blocked and then they decided to turn the generator off, so I though 'bollocks' to this and went for lunch.

The Fifty Street Bar had decent reviews, so I went there. The decor was pretty well done and it was comfortable to be out of the heat.







Whilst waiting for my Chilli Con Carne of Foccacia, I ordered a bottle of the local beer, called Myanmar (wherever that is) Beer.



It tasted a bit like a Froggy Beer Blond, so that was rather disappointing. But not as disappointing as lunch.



What the fuck was that?!

It was sustinance, I suppose. After lunch, I caught another taxi to the Inya Lake, as there was an Irish Bar in the basement of the Sedona Hotel and it wasn't too far away from the Classique Inn where I was staying.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

At the lake was a kids fun-fair and a few bars. I was hoping the pathway would meander gently around the lake, but it just ended in a dead-end. So I give you...

...some trees...



...the back of a really grotty bar...



...and safety standards borrowed from Thailand.



Further around the lake were little benches where couples could snuggle up and snog each other. Err, very nice.



I'll never be a top wildlife photographer.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

It was getting rather warm as I made my way around the lake and on to University Avenue Road. Why they need to have it as an avenue and I road, I'll never know, but it seems that the posh houses are located along here. Sadly, most of them are done in the new-gaudy style favoured by Asians, but there were still one of two houses with a bit of class left.



Next door to this house is the new US Embassy. I wanted to take a photo of the US Seal which is on the front wall, but they had a couple of Nazis on the front gate who thought I was Bin Laden's more handsome brother. After a 10 minute interrogation I went on my way. I'd like to see these kunts get away with shit like that in London. Another example of American officials being a disgrace to their country.

OK, back to Burma and my last few pictures before I went to the Paddy Pub in the hotel and then home (by about 7.30).

----------


## Marmite the Dog

If you really, really have to go to Rangoon, I do recommend the Classique Inn, especially if they manage to sort their plumbing out.

Otherwise, I wouldn't bother as it is pretty crap to be honest. I bet my grandfather is wondering why he bothered killing loads of Japs to liberate this place.

----------


## kingwilly

nice work, the British club is nice. 

helps if you know people and therefore have an idea of where to go.

some nice indian tea houses with delicious snacks down near the docks area.

couple of nightclubs that could be a clone of cm2 or whatever in town as well. (dont ask me where, i was drunk)

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> helps if you know people and therefore have an idea of where to go.


Same with most places, I guess.

----------


## Thai Pom

> if they manage to sort their plumbing out.


About 20 Years ago I stayed in what was then the Inya Lake Hotel, totally run by Russians. They had added differant taps / shower heads to the original plumbing. It was great fun after a few beers working out which position the valves /taps had to be in just to get wet. It would seems it hasn't changed much.

Great Shots Marmite, cheers.

----------


## Mr Pot

I was planning to go for my next visa, looks a bit shit now - but very useful to have posted here so thanks.  Is the nightlife anygood at all?

----------


## panama hat

Nice photos, Marmite . . . old glory is about all they have.

----------


## Nawty

Nice...it actually looks more civilised than I thought.

That wooden bar could be anywhere in Bkk even.

Even the food looked ok.....what was it again ?

Where are the girly pics ?

----------


## jandajoy

The hotel looked good.
The food looked awful
The beer ? sounds like it was mediocre.
No girls.
Why bother.

Good pics though, cheers.

----------


## mobs00

^ What he said.

----------


## watterinja

Nice thread, Marshite. Excellent pics. Thanks.

----------


## Mr Pot

What other beers available? any draught? Anyone to actually have a beer with???

----------


## klongmaster

Marmers: interesting stuff but one gets the feel that you didn't have a great time...
was there are reason for the trip apart from ticking another one of the list?...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Is the nightlife anygood at all?





> I went to the Paddy Pub in the hotel and then home (by about 7.30)








> What other beers available?


Skol (brewed locally), Guinness & ABC Stout (in cans) and there was another local beer that I can't remember tha name of now. But basically, it's all shite.




> was there are reason for the trip


3 Month visa run and I wanted to check it out. As KW said, it would've been better if I knew someone there, but I didn't.

----------


## jandajoy

We need a TD contact list. A mobile number or email address that you can call. Separate form the forum and only open to bona fide members.

Alternatively, post the fact that you're going some where new and you'd like to meet up.

Unless they don't like you...

----------


## bustak

Good pictures/thread. I'm planning on doing a week in Rangoon/Chin State in a few months.



> Whilst waiting for my Chilli Con Carne of Foccacia, I ordered a bottle of the local beer, called Myanmar (wherever that is) Beer.
>  ...
> It tasted a bit like a Froggy Beer Blond, so that was rather disappointing. But not as disappointing as lunch.


Why would you order Chili Con Carne in Burma? How about some Burmese food.  :Smile:  

I loved Myanmar beer, but back home I really liked French Canadian Blond beer.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> We need a TD contact list. A mobile number or email address that you can call. Separate form the forum and only open to bona fide members.
>  Alternatively, post the fact that you're going some where new and you'd like to meet up.


I think most regular members know where most other regular members reside. I have been hosted by such luminaries as Milkman in Saigon, KW in Jakarta, Loy Toy in the Dark Side and Hillbilly in P'Lok, as well as enjoying many a beer with the Chiang Mai posse.

I usually just invite myself and the only time I've been let down is by some Welsh git in Chiang Mai over New Year.

I would've loved to have made it to Chiang Rai too, but it was just too far on the last trip. There's always next time, or alternatively, you could always go and visit someone.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Why would you order Chili Con Carne in Burma? How about some Burmese food.


The menu was all Western (kind of) and I was looking to eat at a restaurant near the lake, but my timing was wrong and I got to the restaurant mid afternoon.

----------


## kingwilly

> Is the nightlife anygood at all?


yes.





> I would've loved to have made it to Chiang Rai too,


is that in another country then, a visa run to chiang rai, well i never.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> is that in another country then, a visa run to chiang rai, well i never.


No, you cock. JJ invited us up to his place over the Christmas period, but it was too much on that trip, you cock.

BTW, you're a cock.

----------


## kingwilly

> BTW, you're a cock.


you're pleasant this evening, drink some off guiness?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> you're pleasant this evening, drink some off guiness?


Can you rewrite that in English, please?

----------


## kingwilly

as in DID you drink some bad guiness, pull a hamstring, not get laid? I'm trying to come up with reasons for your slightly less than pleasant demeanor... well more so than usual at any rate.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I think it's due to you posting even crappier crap than usual.

----------


## kingwilly

> I think it's due to you posting even crappier crap than usual.


bollocks you were nasty before you even read my first post!

----------


## Rural Surin

> If you really, really have to go to Rangoon, I do recommend the Classique Inn, especially if they manage to sort their plumbing out.
> 
> Otherwise, I wouldn't bother as it is pretty crap to be honest. I bet my grandfather is wondering why he bothered killing loads of Japs to liberate this place.


Nice pics Marms. Perhaps you weren't trying very hard at being amused in Rangoon....surely, you could have had some interests in exploring other sides of the city. Nonetheless...you've been there now.

----------


## Rural Surin

> The hotel looked good.
> The food looked awful
> The beer ? sounds like it was mediocre.
> No girls.
> Why bother.
> 
> Good pics though, cheers.


....there were those petite lovelies on the walk near the water. :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> you could have had some interests in exploring other sides of the city


That was what I tried to do, but I couldn't find and interesting part!

----------


## jandajoy

> There's always next time, or alternatively, you could always go and visit someone.


Too lazy and anyway I like it here.  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Pot

> Originally Posted by Mr Pot
> 
> Is the nightlife anygood at all?
> 
> 
> yes.


Elaboration?

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Mr Pot
> ...


Burmese girls are hot!! :Smile:

----------


## Mr Pot

^ no chance of shagging a Burmese bird though? I would have thought with all the Governments gangs watching you

----------


## Rural Surin

> ^ no chance of shagging a Burmese bird though? I would have thought with all the Governments gangs watching you


Fvck no...they operate and control the _'houses'_. Business is business - even in Burma.

----------


## Loy Toy

Great pictures mate and as I have never been there I probably won't bother after your glowing review.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Cheers Marmers, I feel like I've been there myself, so now there is no need for me to actually go. If you could just do a few more places with good pics like this, I could be a world traveller. :Smile:

----------


## CharleyFarley

Very interesting pics Marmers, how come so few people on the streets?

I heard there is an excellent golf course nearby, built by the English - shoulda gone there and shagged a caddie, and have a proper beer afterwrds.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> If you could just do a few more places with good pics like this, I could be a world traveller.


All of my travel threads are like this.






> Burmese girls are hot!


I wasn't very impressed with what I saw, but I didn't stay out late enough to see the totty all dressed up for the town.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> how come so few people on the streets?


It was quite warm.




> I heard there is an excellent golf course nearby, built by the English - shoulda gone there and shagged a caddie, and have a proper beer afterwrds.


Proper beer? What is it?

Oh, and I can't play golf until December as I'm not old enough yet.

----------


## kingwilly

> ^ no chance of shagging a Burmese bird though?


says who?

----------


## Mr Pot

exactly, hence the question mark on the end

Anyone elaborate?

----------


## keda

Good thread, real tx, been meaning to go there for years, might make it if I live long enough.

----------


## Butch

Great shots mate...Me and a friend went there a few years ago...stayed at the Sofitel for 44US per night...I stupidly had a beetle nut thingy on the side of the road and heaved my guts up... :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I stupidly had a beetle nut thingy on the side of the road and heaved my guts up.


 :You Rock Emoticon:

----------


## Nawty

> . JJ invited us up to his place over the Christmas period,



I went...how come nobody else tunred up ??

We had all the sauted snake and roasted jungle cat to ourselves.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> . JJ invited us up to his place over the Christmas period,
> 
> 
>  
> I went...how come nobody else tunred up ??
> 
> We had all the sauted snake and roasted jungle cat to ourselves.


Have you made the big move as of yet, Nawty?

----------


## Nawty

End of March.

----------


## Jarvis

Good pics mate, where's the girlie bar pics yer lazy twat , or did the misses go with you?

----------


## Toptuan

I noticed how wood seems to be used so much more in interior design, than in Thailand.  (Your pics of the hotel room and bar). Thailand must've looked this way years ago, when wood was cheaper and more plentiful.  Sigh.

----------


## blackorchid

Nice pictures, Rangoon looks quite boring and drab, might be after the cyclone
nargis wiped all those ancient trees. Actually if you know somebody, you'll
probably have a lot of fun.  Burmese people are fun loving and very friendly and
hospitable. Economic situation is very bad at present. Thank you and everyone who
takes time to post pictures and gives out a lot of info and wonderful tips.

----------


## Fabian

> I 
> Whilst waiting for my Chilli Con Carne of Foccacia, I ordered a bottle of the local beer, called Myanmar (wherever that is) Beer.
> 
> 
> 
> It tasted a bit like a Froggy Beer Blond, so that was rather disappointing. But not as disappointing as lunch.


The missus commented on that picture: "How typical." I wonder what she meant by that.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The missus commented on that picture: "How typical." I wonder what she meant by that.


I have absolutely no idea. The cheeky bint! 

Give a peck from me anyway.

----------


## Ghandi

> 



Fantastic Teak Wood All Over That Place

----------


## Wallalai

Interesting pics thanks, doesn't look as a gourmet travel place though.

----------


## who

> Good pictures/thread. I'm planning on doing a week in Rangoon/Chin State in a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> ...


*.*

*Burmese food is bloody awful.  The local beer is OK.*
*When visiting Burma, forget Rangoon.  Go directly to Mandalay and go around from there.*

*.*

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Nice pics, Marmers. Thanks. Erm, where are all the people? The streets look so empty.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Nice pics, Marmers. Thanks. Erm, where are all the people? The streets look so empty.


They were all at their respective country clubs that day. All driving SUVs with _'Save Burma'_ bumper stickers.

----------


## Toptuan

> Interesting pics thanks, doesn't look as a gourmet travel place though.


Third world developing country in the grips of a paranoid blood-thirsty military regime.  Duh!

----------


## Rural Surin

> Interesting pics thanks, doesn't look as a gourmet travel place though.


Not for Western fare...one wouldn't expect that. For local food? Outstanding. Just because they don't do Farang eating well, doesn't make it vacant of such gourmet trends.

----------


## cambtek

Lots of info on ISG about good night spots in rangoon-well good for rangoon anyway.
Girls not cheap and very conservative apparently

----------


## smeden

nice pics     :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ghandi

Nice report ,

----------


## Digitalwolf

> We need a TD contact list. A mobile number or email address that you can call. Separate form the forum and only open to bona fide members.
> 
> Alternatively, post the fact that you're going some where new and you'd like to meet up.
> 
> Unless they don't like you...





Sounds like a good idea, or maybe the start of an idea. Some folks might not want to give out their phone numbers.

I still need to figure out what Groups are here on this forum and if I fit into any of them. Suggestions or info on how to do that anyone?

----------


## Bower

I am posting this from the Park Royal Hotel in Rangoon, so far Burmese food very agreeable, hotel is ok $90 a night including good breakfast buffet.
Night club open untill 0100hrs, awful music, very pretty girls LT approx $25 or free if you are young and handsome!
The people are very friendly, its nice after BKK to have someones help that isn't gonna cost one way or the other.

Big change since last year is the arrival of mobile phones that most people can afford.

The winds they are a changing!

----------


## gazelle5661

I'm off to Rangoon/Yangon next January, only thing on the itinerary so far is a visit to Mandalay, a magical name I have to tick-off.
Among earliest memories are B/W snaps of the old man posing by the Irrawaddy, slouch hat in hand, kitted out in what must be khaki issue.
The Classique Inn gets a good review by Marmite, any other recommendations?

----------


## phazey

I lived in Burma for 10 years (up until a year ago) So thought I'd dedicate my first post to a bit of informative one liners for prospective travelers. If there's anything i miss i'd be happy to give it a shot in later posts

If you're thinking of traveling to Mandalay, take the extra shot and go up to May Myo -   It's a lovely place - not scummy like Yangon, up in the hills. A good afternoon can be spent at the Ayuthaya vinyard for some reasonable plonk. Fantastic views too.

If you're a business type, check out the bar at the Savoy hotel on Dhamazedi road - it's the local expat hangout, so you'll probably hookup.

If you're a golfer, try the Yangon Golf Course - this is the one built by the brits in 1909 - should cost $21 a round. It was a great course but i never played there after the cyclone. Prices range from $75 for the Pun Hlaing Golf Glub (very nice, but go with a member to get half price) through to 6000kyats (5 bucks) I forget the name but it's about 50 minutes drive out, korean designed course. not bad at all. Burma and Dagon golf courses are also pretty good. Brolly caddies, bag caddies and fore caddies should not set you back more than $10 combined for tip money (usually 3000 Kyats each brings smiles). Yangon course is the only one to have male caddies, but if you are learning, they are all single number hadicap players.

Burmese food is generally minging, but please do try the Shan Kow Shwe - it's noodles with pork but the best dish they got going. Also if you venture to an outside bar, have some "laphet" - pickled tea leaves. It does go well with a beer.

I recommend Kyaiktyio. One man can move that thing - it's amazing it's still there.

Gourmet Food: If you fancy a slapup - check out Le Planteur near the Golden Hill Towers- it's the best western food in town. A little pricey but Boris has an excellent wine cellar.

University Avenue. DO NOT leave BME (the girly nightclub there) shitfaced, jump the barricades before and after The Ladies house - i was told later i could have been shot  :Sad: 

BME: girly bar on uni avenue.

Airport taxi: it's about 4 - 6000Kyat in local money - don't be scammed.

Mobile phones: Impossible to own, but you can "rent" a sim card for 45,000 kyat a month with a 3 month deposit. Useless for the short time traveller i know...

Kandawgyi lake: Great place to sit with a few beers and watch the world walk by. A few resturants also, which are "OK"

Friday Night Ruby: Ashoka restaurant is the best indian in town, near the Nikko Hotel. The Nikko is a mainly Japanese hotel, but the downstairs bar/ kareoke rooms  sometimes offer fun times. Don't go alone though.

Internet: All over the place now i'd expect, but please bare in mind it is heavily monitored. Heavily.

Beer: Best is Myanmar draft, then a close second is Dagon draft. Avoid Mandalay like the plague.

If there's anything else, i'd be happy to amend.

 :Smile: 

Memories kicked in:

If you're stuck in Yangon, try to go to Kyaw Taik. It's a little village on the river about 40 minutes to the east. There's a pagoda right in the middle of the river which you can get a boat over to to feed the catfish. Makes for a pleasant few hours.

Toddy: If you do venture to the above, check out the few local resturants on the way back who offer "Toddy" - don't drink this if you drive, it's quite potent. It goes well with the fried jungle rat the place i went to also served, which was surprisingly delicious.

If you can, go south down to Myeik. The archipelago of islands down there are truly worth the hassle. There's an island to the west called "Sular Kamuk" which is a 70 - 80 metre rock column with some great diving. Further south is Lamphi national park - Lamphi island has a herd of wild elephants on, either freed or escaped from the illegal loggers, so it was a bit unnerving. (a phuket company, SEAL, also do tours up to lamphi (no promo here)).

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Thanks.

----------


## Frankenstein

Agree Kow Shwe is not bad, I had some at a small Shan restaurant in the vicinity of the Sule Pagoda area. You can find Thai and Chinese food too.

The nightclub I was taken to by the locals I met was rather surreal, located near the top floor of a run-down semi-highrise building with a very shaky elevator. Packed inside though. 

Girls would parade on the stage and guys (mostly Chinese looking types as far as I could make out) bought garlands for them, some of the better looking girls eventually got completely covered in garlands. I was the only white face in the place and the whole ambience seemed guarded.

----------


## phazey

That sounds like Galaxy or I think Paradise down by Than Gyi Zi. That elevator is a nightmare - the only exit......The old bloke who presses the buttons is a laugh though  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Long time no see Phazey, how you been and where's that cool dog/car window avatar?

----------


## panama hat

> I lived in Burma for 10 years


Thanks for the info . . . 10 years?

----------


## kingwilly

> I lived in Burma for 10 years (up until a year ago) So thought I'd dedicate my first post to a bit of informative one liners for prospective travelers. If there's anything i miss i'd be happy to give it a shot in later posts
> 
> If you're thinking of traveling to Mandalay, take the extra shot and go up to May Myo -   It's a lovely place - not scummy like Yangon, up in the hills. A good afternoon can be spent at the Ayuthaya vinyard for some reasonable plonk. Fantastic views too.
> 
> If you're a business type, check out the bar at the Savoy hotel on Dhamazedi road - it's the local expat hangout, so you'll probably hookup.
> 
> If you're a golfer, try the Yangon Golf Course - this is the one built by the brits in 1909 - should cost $21 a round. It was a great course but i never played there after the cyclone. Prices range from $75 for the Pun Hlaing Golf Glub (very nice, but go with a member to get half price) through to 6000kyats (5 bucks) I forget the name but it's about 50 minutes drive out, korean designed course. not bad at all. Burma and Dagon golf courses are also pretty good. Brolly caddies, bag caddies and fore caddies should not set you back more than $10 combined for tip money (usually 3000 Kyats each brings smiles). Yangon course is the only one to have male caddies, but if you are learning, they are all single number hadicap players.
> 
> Burmese food is generally minging, but please do try the Shan Kow Shwe - it's noodles with pork but the best dish they got going. Also if you venture to an outside bar, have some "laphet" - pickled tea leaves. It does go well with a beer.
> ...



Awesome first post mate. cheers for the info.

----------


## phazey

> Long time no see Phazey, how you been and where's that cool dog/car window avatar?


Hello there matey, been a while - drinkypoos in the 'kok sometime soon?   :Wink: 


Panama Hat: Yep, arrived in August '98 and kinda liked it ;-)

I've been a bit busy but will post some pics from my collection once i soft a few out.

----------


## gazelle5661

Thanks to phazey and Frankenstein for latest Myanmar info, should prove useful for January visit.

Thanks,

gazelle5661

----------


## phazey

Little phone snippet that came to mind.

AIS post paid phones roam in Yangon - not the one2call sim cards but the proper monthly billed cards. Or at least they did.

----------


## sunsetter

so is the border there anygood for a quick in and out visa run?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Sounds just about as unfun as it was when I was there a few years ago. I've been to the Frankenstein nightclub with the guys giving out flower garlands. I was in Burma for about two or three weeks - it was an eternity. I was very pleased to leave and get back to LOS. Generally pretty grim.

----------


## burmad

Phazey,
Thanks heaps for your info on Burma.
Do you know of a lawyer there who is good for working with property deals that are going on?
Whats the savoy like to stay at?
you mention theres  a good bar there so thinking of checking it out.
Nice work
thanks

----------


## Dagnump

There are, without exaggeration, hundred's of 'girly' bars in Yangon. The format is completely different to what you will find in Thailand. You won't see scantily clad girls hanging outside on bar stools, everything here happens behind closed doors, often with little to suggest on the outside what goes on inside. The vast majority of these places are KTV joints. There are very very few places like those you find in places like Pattaya where they offer an inhouse service.

Marmite mentioned the Sedona, the bar he referred to as "Irish" is called Paddy O'Malley's. The girls turn up around 8:00pm, go any earlier (as I think he did) and you will see nothing. Expensive and all there for foreign tourists/businessmen and rich locals but the girls are generally more attractive.

No different is the Music Club (basement) of the Park Royal Hotel, or BME 2 (as Phazey mentioned) of even BME 1 near the Yangon International hotel. All of these cater for foreigners.

Until recently there have been very few foreigners living in Yangon. The business community is very small and most are diplomats, UN staff and a few teachers.

50th Street used to be the place to go until it was published in the Lonely Planet guide and ended up as a tourist place. Some NGO types and diplomats go there still. The Savoy is a place where local business people meet yes, but it's an expensive place to stay. Reasonable grub though.

Loads of local places where you can get reasonable western food, but at a price. It is generally far more expensive here than Thailand. You have to remember that people such as myself go to Bangkok for shopping as it's so much cheaper and the quality is better.

----------


## Simon43

4 days ago I left my wife and ex-wife in charge of my airport hotels (oh fcuk), and relocated to Yangon.  I'm living in a nice condo in China Town, near to the river.  The condo is provide free of charge by my new employer.  My job is to pretend to be one of The Wiggles and to teach English to a group of smart little 7-year olds....

There is some reason in my madness.  My move here is all part of my master plan to obtain an amateur radio licence to operate from Myanmar.  WTF for you might ask?  Well, amateur radio is not technically illegal over here, but no-one has done it for the past 10 years.  So I'm hoping by living and working here, I'll stand a good chance of getting the licence.

In my first 3 days here, I have not seen a single foreigner, apart from at my school.

My average daily spend for a hearty lunch, evening meal and beer is 120 baht.....

Does anyone know how to sing baa baa black sheep in Burmese?

----------


## Bower

> There is some reason in my madness.  My move here is all part of my master plan to obtain an amateur radio licence to operate from Myanmar.  WTF for you might ask?  Well, amateur radio is not technically illegal over here, but no-one has done it for the past 10 years.  So I'm hoping by living and working here, I'll stand a good chance of getting the licence.


Simon, in your thread 'Paradise to Shithole, you say you are the only licensed ham in the country ?

I still am of the opinion that ham radio will get you 'watched'. Its not so long ago that you had to leave your mobile phone/laptop at the airport.

----------


## Simon43

@Bower, ham radio is not illegal in Myanmar - it's just that no-one usually does it.  The last foreigner to get a licenece was 10 years ago, and yes - he was watched by the military.

But times have moved on.  The internet is open, but slow.  FaceBook and Twitter are the means to spread politcal comment and dissent, not some tinpot little radio transmitter.

I will ty to locate the PTT office next week and go and ask them for the application form...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The Classique Inn charges $30 for one person or $35 for two in one of their very comfortable upstairs rooms.


Just checked their website and see the $35 room is now $120.

Classique Inn - Myanmar Inn

----------


## Simon43

> Just checked their website and see the $35 room is now $120.


Hmm - I am thinking of opening a campsite in Yangon, rent a piece of land, build a few clean toilets and warm showers, add a restaurant and voila!!

Simon

----------

